# More DCX2496 questions...



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I was going to use the BFD to cross my subs. Then I began planning my front speakers using the Zaph zd5 with the Revelators. I will have around $200 in the crossovers alone for them. Can I just get the DCX2496 and use it to cross the subs as well as the 2-way speakers so they can all be tweaked from the same unit, or should I stay passive on the ad5 speakers and stick with the BFD? The cost would be about the same.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*More DCX2496 questions*




> Can I just get the DCX2496 and use it to cross the subs as well as the 2-way speakers so they can all be tweaked from the same unit


Sure, the DCX will do that. As to whether or not that’s a better approach than your other option, you’d probably be best served asking that question on our DIY Speakers Forum, where hopefully someone will actually have an clue what a “Zaph zd5,” "Revelator," or “ad5” is. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Those speakers have crossovers designed for their own configuration, but I was wondering that since they will be used for HT and music, I could change crossover points for the tweeter, mids, and highs whenever I see fit. Does anybody on here use it for this purpose?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm going to move this over to DIY Speakers.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks - 
so would this work well for crossing 2 or 3 way speakers and a sub, or should I stick with the BFD Pro and passive crossovers designed by Zaph audio?


----------



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

If you follows Zaph's diagram I cant imagine you not being better off with the passive design. He has already "perfected" it for the use. If you can build them your self it shouldnt cost must to do the passives.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I look forward to building the passives too. I would have to get an additional amp to run the fronts, so I think I'll just go passive on them and save some cash and go with the BFD for the sub.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd suggest you do look into getting a DCX 2496. It is one of the best additions to a DIY builder's arsenal. It can crossover speakers, and do eqing including dynamic eq. You will need good pre-pro's to feed the DCX and external amps to run the signals off of them. So it's certainly not cheap, but still it's the best option out there IMO for a crossover.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

After some more serious reading on it, I am leaning toward the DCX. The next issue is finding an 8 channel amp, or two 4 channel amps. It would be nice to tune the midbass woofers slightly different to minimize any gaps in rolloff.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

dougc said:


> After some more serious reading on it, I am leaning toward the DCX. The next issue is finding an 8 channel amp, or two 4 channel amps. It would be nice to tune the midbass woofers slightly different to minimize any gaps in rolloff.


I warn you the cost of amplification is very high going this route and you don't want to cheap out on amps IMO. The lowest I'd go for price is the Behringer EP4000. You'd want to fan mod it though.

If price is less of an issue get a stack of 4 Yamaha P2500. They are stone quiet and very well built. Still the cost is very high so you may be better off with passive.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I am set on the EP4000 for the subs for sure. Wouldn't it be overkill for the mains, or would ep1500 or 2000 be plenty? Wouldn't I need 4 of them for each main speaker for a 4-way? The mains will constist of two 7" woofers, a tweeter, maybe a mid. I prefer to do it the best way possible within "regular income guy" type of cost. This will be a piece by piece endeavor starting with the ep4000, then the subs, the DCX, amps for the mains, the Revelators, I be in for around $3500 by this point, so a few hundred extra on the "right" amp is what I need to do. I'll check out the Yamaha p2500


----------

